# List of vaccines that you have taken



## hopefullPatient (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi all,

I was wondering if some vaccine we have taken has to do with the composition of our intestinal microbiome / microbiota.

http://www.polioalberta.ca/sappss/ppsyndrome_and_inflammation.html

I have taken this list of vaccines:

Polio 3 year 1986

Hep B2 year 1996

Hep B3 year 1996

BCG 1 year 1999

Polio 1 year 2002

BCG R1 year 2002

My symtoms began within 6 months from Polio 1 and BCG R1.

Glad to know if you have taken the same vaccines.


----------



## JMH91 (Apr 16, 2014)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Correlation_does_not_imply_causation


----------



## hopefullPatient (Jul 31, 2014)

@JMH91

Do you know the solution too?


----------

